# Game Thread: Wednesday March 22 vs Chicago



## Gonzo

_* VS*_
























*Indiana* - *(33-32)* 








*Chicago* - *(29-38) * 

*Tip-off – Wednesday, March 22, 2006 - 7:00pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

    

*Johnson / Jackson / Stojakovic / Foster / Pollard

Reserves
     

Jones / Tinsley / Granger / Harrison / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Groin 
 - Concussion*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.23 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.17 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .913
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .423












*Probable Starters*

     

*Hinrich / Gordon / Deng / Allen / Chandler

Reserves

       

Duhon / Nocioni / Harrington / Schenscher / Piatkowski / Pargo / Sweetney

Bulls Injuries

 - Foot
*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Ben Gordon 16.4 
*Rebounds* - Tyson Chandler 9.1
*Assists *- Kirk Hinrich 6.3
*Steals *- Kirk Hinrich 1.14
*Blocks* - Tyson Chandler 1.25
*FG% *- Tyson Chandler .575
*FT%* - Kirk Hinrich .840
*3PT%* - Ben Gordon .430

*







*








* - Scored 4 points last game vs Grizzlies*








* - Scored 20 points last game vs Wizards*

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Kirk Hinrich

*Previous games vs Bulls this year:*
Saturday, Jan. 14-
W 91-89

Saturday, Jan. 21-
L 89-101

*Preview*



*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 95
Bulls 94_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*

















http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_060322.html


> With just 17 games remaining, the Pacers have picked an inopportune time for a slump.
> 
> After a 30-point blowout loss in Memphis Tuesday night, the Pacers (33-32) dropped into a tie with Milwaukee for sixth (and seventh) in the East. It was their second loss in a row (by a combined margin of 45 points) and their third in four games.
> 
> "It's embarrassing, point-blank," said Anthony Johnson. "Memphis is a good team but we were not ready to play at all. It was embarrassing to be a part of it. … I'm sick to my stomach. Hopefully, guys will look in the mirror, feel embarrassed by it and feel a sense of pride. The Bulls really bring it and we have to be able to match their intensity."
> 
> The Pacers have played the last two games like a team waiting for someone else to save the day. Though Jermaine O'Neal has said he is "really close" to returning from a groin injury that has kept him out the past two months, no one player can cure what ails this team. Over the last two seasons, the Pacers are 41-38 with O'Neal in the lineup, 36-33 without.
> 
> In their last matchup against a sub-.500 Eastern Conference team clinging to fading playoff hopes, the Pacers came up flat and lost 103-88 at home to Boston. Enter the Bulls, who at 29-38 are ninth in the East. Indiana has struggled with Chicago this season, splitting two meetings (winning 91-89 on the road on Jan. 14 but losing 101-89 at home on Jan. 21). In both games, the Pacers shot below 39 percent, were outrebounded (by a total of 99-75) and their normally productive bench was outscored (95-82). The Pacers also are 13-17 against teams with losing records.
> 
> Chicago has lost three in a row but features a defense that ranks first in the league with a .427 opponents' field goal percentage. Offensively, they're fourth in the league in 3-point accuracy (.384). They have a gifted point guard in Kirk Hinrich (17.7 points, 6.4 assists, 4.0 rebounds in the last 36 games) and lethal shooters in Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni (35 points in two games against the Pacers). Though they've lost 17 of their last 18 trips to Indianapolis, that streak came to an end with a victory this season.
> TRENDS
> Peja Stojakovic had his third double-double in 23 games with the Pacers (13 points, 11 rebounds) in Memphis. He had two in his last 1½ seasons in Sacramento. … Fred Jones has averaged 4.6 points while shooting .250 overall and .188 from the 3-point line in his last seven games. … Johnson has averaged 14.2 points and 5.2 assists while shooting .493 overall in his last 18. … Stephen Jackson has averaged 12.2 points while shooting .315 overall and .188 from the arc in the last five. … David Harrison had his second double-double of the season in Memphis (13 points, 11 rebounds) and third of his career. … Jeff Foster has averaged 11.5 points and 12.8 rebounds while shooting .630 from the field and .733 from the line in the last six. … The team has shot .261 from the 3-point line in the last seven games. … The defense has surrendered averages of 103.0 points and .519 shooting in the last three losses. … The offense has averaged 81.5 points and .374 shooting in the last two games.
> 
> KEY MATCHUP
> 
> In the Pacers' 91-89 victory over the Bulls on Jan. 14, Tyson Chandler played little, picking up five fouls in four minutes. In Chicago's 101-89 victory on Jan. 21, Chandler started and had 15 points with 14 rebounds as the Bulls dominated the boards 51-35. With the rest of the Bulls largely perimeter-based, Chandler is the lone interior presence and has been playing well for awhile, averaging 11.1 rebounds and 1.48 blocks while shooting .589 from the floor in the last 27 games. If he is able to use his length and athleticism as a disruptive force inside, the Pacers could be in for a long night.
> 
> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - F Danny Granger (ankle) and C Scot Pollard (left foot) are probable; F Austin Croshere (concussion) and F Jermaine O'Neal (groin) are out. Bulls - F Luol Deng (eye) and G Chris Duhon (back) are probable; F Darius Songaila (foot) is out.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Go Gill!

Pacers 91
Bulls 67

Hopefully we're motivated.


----------



## absolutebest

The big questions are... A.) Will Mr. Glass still have the flu? and B.) Will J.O. suprise us all and play? He has done that in the past. If I were him, I wouldn't be able to watch us any longer.

Bulls 189
Pacers 37


----------



## Pacersthebest

LOL @ Eddie Gill

Ofcourse we win :biggrin: 

Pacers - 100
Bulls - 88

Now, ****ing win it.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Indiana 100
Buls 70


----------



## bbasok

Indiana 105
Bulls 5

[email protected] who's hot part


----------



## #16is#1

Haha at the Gill part. We REALLY need this one!! I say....

Pacers: 96
Bulls: 89


----------



## jermaine7fan

I have tickets to the game... but am really tired and don't feel like going up to Indy...

If:
A)I didn't have tickets to Reggie's game one week from now...
and 
B)Jermaine were playing...

I would go... I really wish they would announce if he is suiting up or not... because if I see him out there ready to go on the TV... you better believe I will hustle my skinny white butt up to Indy :biggrin:


----------



## absolutebest

jermaine7fan said:


> I have tickets to the game... but am really tired and don't feel like going up to Indy...
> 
> If:
> A)I didn't have tickets to Reggie's game one week from now...
> and
> B)Jermaine were playing...
> 
> I would go... I really wish they would announce if he is suiting up or not... because if I see him out there ready to go on the TV... you better believe I will hustle my skinny white butt up to Indy :biggrin:


Man, I'd love to have tickets to that game. I usually just make the trip out there to go to a playoff game, but I don't know if I'll even do that this year. Even that game against the Suns, with Jermaine back, should be a great game to watch. I am envious of you, bud.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...When Gill's the one who's been hot, now that's when you know we're in trouble...

I got so mad last nght, that I couldn't bare to see the end...what end really though, the game ended at halftime.... :curse: :curse: 

They betta show up tonight, or else it's gonna be another pathetic loss...:no:...

Pacers 91...Bulls 89...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

absolutebest said:


> Man, I'd love to have tickets to that game. I usually just make the trip out there to go to a playoff game, but I don't know if I'll even do that this year. Even that game against the Suns, with Jermaine back, should be a great game to watch. I am envious of you, bud.


I even have a spare 16th row ticket for it (Reggie's game)... my Dad was gonna go... but found out his trip to Vegas conflicts... 

And I thought my dad was gonna use that ticket... so I went and bought some... should have stood pat... but my GF wouldn't have been able to go... had I done that... so she's prolly happy...


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> I even have a spare 16th row ticket for it (Reggie's game)... my Dad was gonna go... but found out his trip to Vegas conflicts...
> 
> And I thought my dad was gonna use that ticket... so I went and bought some... should have stood pat... but my GF wouldn't have been able to go... had I done that... so she's prolly happy...


I think I would have been a better candidate for the ticket


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> I think I would have been a better candidate for the ticket


Larry... if I had possession of the ticket... not my dad... It'ld be all yours... :biggrin: 

Right now I don't know what... if anything he plans on doing with it...


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> Larry... if I had possession of the ticket... not my dad... It'ld be all yours... :biggrin:
> 
> Right now I don't know what... if anything he plans on doing with it...


I was joking, your girlfriend is a definately a better choice.

I was pushing my dad to get tickets a couple months ago, I think I got too lazy to remind him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Even with the way we've been playing, I still wished I could get to see the games live in Indy, watching it on TV's aight, but nothing would beat that....

One day though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Even with the way we've been playing, I still wished I could get to see the games live in Indy, watching it on TV's aight, but nothing would beat that....
> 
> One day though...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Have you ever been to a Pacer game?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Have you ever been to a Pacer game?



I see them sometimes when they play the Nets, and Knicks, but I've never seen a home game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I see them sometimes when they play the Nets, and Knicks, but I've never seen a home game...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Well the atmosphere sure has changed there this year with Reggie gone. I'm sure it's even worse now since we've been playing like **** lately. I wouldn't mind going and booing Jackson a bit.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> I wouldn't mind going and booing Jackson a bit.



:rofl: :rofl:...:no:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> I was joking, your girlfriend is a definately a better choice.
> 
> I was pushing my dad to get tickets a couple months ago, I think I got too lazy to remind him.


She would still be going too... I have two tickets... for me and her... and my dad has one he's not using...


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine is going through warmups, gametime decision.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine is going through warmups, gametime decision.



Pretty pleeeeeease! If they are saying GTD, I would interpret that as a yes. PLEASE!


----------



## Pacersthebest

I am in a very good mood, so I need a second win for today.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pollard a DNP?


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine's in...


----------



## absolutebest

_*Jermaine!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$####.............


I just tuned in to see my man J.O. in there!!!!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Pollard a DNP?


His feet and back are probably hurting.

Jermaine in right now. He went inside and hit a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson rejects Sweetney, but Al says Jermaine did.


----------



## absolutebest

This is B.S., he had position!


----------



## Gonzo

Damn, Jackson's struggling on defense.


----------



## absolutebest

Get Jack the hell out of there. Damn...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Another horrible start, though it is nice to see both J.O., and J.T. together on the court...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Nice shot by Granger, good pass Tins.


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Another horrible start, though it is nice to see both J.O., and J.T. together on the court...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Too bad they are both so rusty that it is hard to even swallow take this... DANNY!


----------



## Gonzo

Heh, I haven't even been paying attention to the score.

23-12 Bulls lead.


----------



## absolutebest

Slick just said "Boy, does every team shoot lights out on us?"


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gah. This sucks. Jermaine still doesn't know how to get deep post position. So, he gets the ball and isolates while everyone stands around.


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine is rusty... He's been blocked twice and he just missed two free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice box out Jermaine...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man. just jorrible again, what's going on with all those turnover, and why isn't Peja in instead of Jackson right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

C'mon, J.O. I don't care how long you have been out, there is no reason to get dominated by Sweetney and brick free throws.

I am sick of this... the Bulls aren't even good. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :curse:


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man. just jorrible again, what's going on with all those turnover, and why isn't Peja in instead of Jackson right now...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Why don't we just get Jackson a seat right between Gill and Sarunas. He is awful. Even worse, he infuriates officials every game.

And how many times is J.O. going to let fat, slow *** Sweetney block him. I am embarrassed for him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Down 13, but got J.O. back...could still pull this one out...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hey, Jermaine, did you happen to think you could've made a pass to someone closer for a better shot instead of taking that? Nice double dribble, also.


----------



## absolutebest

That's the Jermaine I know. C'mon, boys.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice double dribble, also.



LOL...Yeah I tought it wasen't just me...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

If I hear that Sweetney blocked one more shot I will puke on myself. uke:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

THE GIFT!!!!...3 POINT PLAY!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Granger! And 1...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja airballs. Everyone sucks. We need Gill in.


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> THE GIFT!!!!...3 POINT PLAY!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Missed it...


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja airballs. Everyone sucks. We need Gill in.


Gill is our white flag and that is about it...


----------



## absolutebest

Nice air ball, Peja!


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Gill is our white flag and that is about it...


Do you have anyone better on the bench to help the team?


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Do you have anyone better on the bench to help the team?


Chuck Person!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison rejects Deng.

29-18 Bulls with 9:12 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Chuck Person!


I forgot about the rifleman. Why not throw Bird and Person out there? They can both hit open jump shots, unlike these scrubs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Fred should just have surgery. He is worthless with that injury.


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I feel you P-holic. These last three games have been horrid!!! :frenchy:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Actually, why don't we throw Carlisle out there? He played in the NBA for a while.

Gill/Carlisle/Jasikevicius/Person/Bird


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Actually, why don't we throw Carlisle out there? He played in the NBA for a while.
> 
> Gill/Carlisle/Jasikevicius/Person/Bird


I'd rather have one of the towel boys out there than Sarunas. He probably has quicker feet.


----------



## absolutebest

Luke Scencsher... LMAO!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL on Peja's dumb :curse: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Geez, J.O.! Make your FT's. Now Duhon scores...


----------



## Pacers Fan

If they're going Schenscher on us, we need to go Gill on them. Bring in Gill!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LMAO....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> If they're going Schenscher on us, we need to go Gill on them. Bring in Gill!


Now that is funny! :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Stop fouling!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Johnson nails a 3, but then Schenscher abuses O'Neal. I told you Jermaine can't play defense.


----------



## absolutebest

This is awful...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That scrub's killing us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Johnson nails a 3, but then Schenscher abuses O'Neal. I told you Jermaine can't play defense.


Well, he does look rusty... and the Radio is way behind you guys. That just happened.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Has Jermaine been practicing at all? He's bricked half his FT's and two dunks already, been rejected by Michael Sweetney multiple times, and was shaken by Luke Schenscher.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Has Jermaine been practicing at all? He's bricked half his FT's and two dunks already, been rejected by Michael Sweetney multiple times, and was shaken by Luke Schenscher.


Maybe he should take the rest of the night off. Geez...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson hits at the end of the shot clock! He's also cheered for the first time in a week. AJ steals and hits.

45-39 Bulls with 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Has Jermaine been practicing at all? He's bricked half his FT's and two dunks already, been rejected by Michael Sweetney multiple times, and was shaken by Luke Schenscher.


Give him at least 1 of 2 games to get his rithem back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Coming back!!!...

Nice dunk A.J... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Pacersthebest said:


> Give him at least 1 of 2 games to get his rithem back.


Good point... Let's go!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson hits at the end of the shot clock! He's also cheered for the first time in a week. AJ steals and hits.
> 
> 45-39 Bulls with 2 minutes left in the half.


What is Jack's cheer-to-boo ratio?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Give him at least 1 of 2 games to get his rithem back.


My main problem is that we're giving him the ball more than normal. We're not going to win with a very rusty Jermaine always getting the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> What is Jack's cheer-to-boo ratio?


I'd say about 1:12.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd say about 1:12.


LMAO


----------



## StephenJackson

Haha, AJ with the dunk. Nice to see we're coming back. JO's 10 trips to the line are nice...now let's just have him shoot over 50% from the charity stripe.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill in! Well, he didn't do anything in that 1 second. Sweetney hits. Argh.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill in! Well, he didn't do anything in that 1 second. Sweetney hits. Argh.


Man, that is stupid. Play some defense!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gonzo

Come on Harrison, you gotta hit those layups. Only down 4, let's go.

Now 2...


----------



## Gonzo

Peja's cold...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Finally playing the way we should be playing...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Well, we got our lead back with AJ's fastbreak layup.


----------



## Gonzo

We're on a 9-0 run after Peja's fadeaway jumper. Let's keep this going!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson hits a 3, then a layup. Now Tinsley hits a layup and the foul.


----------



## absolutebest

Nice job, Jackson. Playing well, actually...


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson hits a 3, then a layup. Now Tinsley hits a layup and the foul.


Made up for that dumb pass...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We just can't miss!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

This could turn around this season if we hold on to this one. It looked like we were finished early.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Are we front-rimming everything? We're just letting Chicago have a chance to beat us.

83-78 Pacers with 3:30 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine with the long jumper! That's when it helps.

88-80 Pacers with 1:30 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits two FT's.

90-80 Pacers with 1:06 left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. with the nice fadeaway to pretty much seal the game...

Nice to see us finally break out of our slump...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Sarunas shown yawning and stretching on the bench. Can't he play now that we need good FT shooters? Gill, too.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill in for defensive and FT purposes. YEAH!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill gets the ball...then time expires. So, he stood in bounds for a second, then basically ran up and down the floor for a minute, once with the ball. Awesome.

95-85 Pacers win.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 95-85 Pacers win.




:cheers: :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers win 95-85

Larry Legend - 9
Pacers Fan - 22
absolutebest - I ain't even gonna count this :biggrin: 
ME - 8
Banjoriddim - 20
bbasok - 90 :clown: 
#16is#1 - 5
PaCeRhOLiC - 8


#16is#1 is the winner, congrats!


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Whooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## absolutebest

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers win 95-85
> 
> Larry Legend - 9
> Pacers Fan - 22
> absolutebest - I ain't even gonna count this :biggrin:
> ME - 8
> Banjoriddim - 20
> bbasok - 90 :clown:
> #16is#1 - 5
> PaCeRhOLiC - 8
> 
> 
> #16is#1 is the winner, congrats!


LOL!


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> J.O. with the nice fadeaway to pretty much seal the game...
> 
> Nice to see us finally break out of our slump...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


That is why we need J.O., to help score and draw attention so other guys can get good shots in the fourth. He really had a much better second half. :clap:


----------



## Gonzo

Finally. Good comeback for the win. I missed the last couple seconds because I'm watching Lost.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> That is why we need J.O., to help score and draw attention so other guys can get good shots in the fourth. He really had a much better second half. :clap:



Definetly, and his FT's got much better as the game went on...and let's not forget this is his 1st. game...

Here's to a nice victory by our boys tonight.... :cheers: :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Definetly, and his FT's got much better as the game went on...and let's not forget this is his 1st. game...
> 
> Here's to a nice victory by our boys tonight.... :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Cheers man :cheers:


----------



## #16is#1

Great win for us!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's all good around these parts right now, hopefully it stays this way... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> 10000.00 points donated to #16is#1 successfully!


Congrats 16...:cheers:



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's all good around these parts right now, hopefully it stays this way... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


 :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo

> 10000.00 points donated to #16is#1 successfully!


Congrats.


----------



## #16is#1

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats 16...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Thanks!!!


----------



## bbasok

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers win 95-85
> 
> Larry Legend - 9
> Pacers Fan - 22
> absolutebest - I ain't even gonna count this :biggrin:
> ME - 8
> Banjoriddim - 20
> bbasok - 90 :clown:
> #16is#1 - 5
> PaCeRhOLiC - 8
> 
> 
> #16is#1 is the winner, congrats!



LoL

BTW,great win for us


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> _INSIDE THE GAME: PACERS 95, BULLS 85 _
> _O'Neal Returns As Pacers Win _
> 
> 
> 
> _<HR>_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *END RESULT*
> _Jermaine O'Neal's return didn't win the game but it did provide the Pacers with a much-needed emotional lift. None benefited more than Stephen Jackson, who scored 12 of his 24 points in the fourth quarter as Indiana pulled away from Chicago for a 95-85 victory Wednesday night in Conseco Fieldhouse. _
> 
> 
> 
> _<HR>_
> 
> 
> *WHAT IT MEANS*
> _The Pacers snapped a two-game losing streak and improved to 34-32 overall, 21-12 at home. Chicago lost its fourth in a row to fall to 29-39 overall, 14-21 on the road. The Bulls have won just once in 16 games in Conseco Fieldhouse. _
> 
> 
> 
> _<HR>_
> 
> 
> *KEY TO THE GAME*
> _The defensive intensity that has been missing of late returned after a soft first quarter. The Pacers limited the Bulls to 37 points in the second half, 15 in the fourth quarter. Chicago missed 17 of its first 20 shots in the fourth period as the Pacers took control of the game. _
> 
> 
> 
> _<HR>_
> 
> 
> *TURNING POINT*
> _The Bulls dominated the first quarter with a 25-6 run to build a 27-12 lead but the Pacers began chipping away in the second quarter, reducing the deficit to 48-41 at the half. A 9-0 third-quarter run sparked by Peja Stojakovic and Anthony Johnson gave the Pacers a 59-56 lead but the Bulls rallied to take a 72-67 lead early in the fourth. _
> 
> _That's when Jackson took over, hitting a 3-pointer and taking two hard drives to the basket to key a 15-2 run that gave the Pacers an 82-74 lead with 6:37 remaining. The Bulls crept to 84-80 on Andres Nocioni's basket with 3:16 left but Jackson scored five points (all fromt he line) in a 9-0 burst that put the game away. _
> 
> 
> 
> _<HR>_
> 
> 
> *INSIDE THE BOX SCORE*
> _Jackson was 7-of-18 from the field but 9-of-11 from the line, adding six reobunds, four assists and three blocked shots to his game-high 24 points. O'Neal came off the bench to score 16 with six rebounds, but shot 5-of-13 overall and 6-of-12 from the line. Johnson scored 15 with seven assists. Danny Granger scored 12 with five rebounds and three blocks off the bench, and Stojakovic scored 11. The Pacers shot .427 overall and were just 3-of-14 from the arc but outscored Chicago 28-17 from the line. _
> 
> _For the third time this season, Nocioni led the Bulls' scorers against the Pacers with 17 on 7-of-14 shooting, adding 10 rebounds. Kirk Hinrich scored 14 but was 4-of-11. Michael Sweetney scored 12 with nine rebounds off the bench, and Chris Duhon scored 11 with five rebounds, four assists and two steals off the bench. Ben Gordon and Luol Deng endured nightmarish shooting, combining to go 7-of-29 from the field. The Bulls shot .402 and were 2-of-15 from the arc. _


 

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/insider_060322.html

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie

back after three days absence.. good that we won but more importantly JOs back!


----------

